# lowryder 2 sexing question



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey guys im 15 days from seed and im noticing that most nicest plant is showing some flowers. the flowers almost look like clusters of a male but not quite. but i have one flower in the almost like male cluster that has a white 1/8 to 1/4 inch white (pistil) coming out. i no this is kinda worthless without pics but do lowryder 2 females have clusters of flowers if not whats the white (pistil) comming out?

thanks ill try and get some pics


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like you have a hermie.

Your correct about the picture comment.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 14, 2008)

Most of the time MALES show what looks like a flower long before the females. Be carefull. You should be able to see balls very easy on the male. If it has balls and white hairs it is a Hermie.  Here is a picture of a 16 day old Lowryder X AK47 male. I will be using him for pollen. He is in a another room. Hope this helps.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey lowryder what ya saying does make sense, thank you for posting it, I understand lot better between their sexes and their duties  

when I checked my plants I might think its males  its early to say but I knew it for long time I aint dumb about sexes but get bottom of this, do ya know how to grow buds on males? if so ya don't mind teach me how?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

You can not grow smokable buds on males. They are good for compost or breeding purposes only. That is like asking us if we can grow boobs on your best guy friend, it is just impossible.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> That is like asking us if we can grow boobs on your best guy friend, it is just impossible.


 
nothing is impossible with enough $$$$$


I agree with you fully, males are for compost or pollen collection only.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

:hubba: I can stitch some buds on his males throw a little lipstick on him, tuck it's balls behind a node and he wouldn't no the difference. That is until he went to smoke it.


----------

